# Canada closing loophole on immigration scams



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Finally, Jason Kenny is closing the loopholes to stop the "dumping" of
bogus refugees that come to our country for free medical, free education
and welfare. This was triggered by the Roma (Hungarian "refugees" which
being gypsies, the EU doesn't want to deal with them, so they apply as
refugees indicating some kind of discrimination and maltreatment over
there, which is still the EU community.

They hang around here for a while, collect welfare and GST refunds and take
off again because Canada, (so far has no exit tracking) on these scammers.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

About time.

Not only bogus refugees, who want to take advantage, but radicals like this one, or as he calls himself 'fundamentalist', who wish to do way worse. 

http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/02/16/aly-hindy-salaheddin-islamic-centre/


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Can you point me to an Article. I want to know how it is closed.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> About time.
> 
> Not only bogus refugees, who want to take advantage, but radicals like this one, or as he calls himself 'fundamentalist', who wish to do way worse.
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/02/16/aly-hindy-salaheddin-islamic-centre/


There will always be radicals, some homegrown. I remember one individual of a certain nationality that provoked WWII holocaust survivors, spreading hate literature in Canada that the holocaust never happened. 
In the end his citizenship was stripped, and he was deported as an undesirable to face possible prosecution in his native
country. 


While the bill (C-35)is not law yet, it is a step in the right direction.
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/department/media/speeches/2010/2010-06-08.asp
But the fundamentalists that come to this country will always try to instill their POV on the young to perpetuate the cultural issues such as the recent
event one.

<quoting individual from article in link>
"Illegal means illegal in Islam, not illegal in the Canadian law, because *everything is legal in the Canadian law, except children.* Other than that, they allow everything.” <endquote>

Huh?..what is he talking about? The Canadian Charter of rights and freedoms allows indivuals to practice their "orientation" if they so choose.

Thank goodness we live in a civilized society where people have the freedom to dress (within public expectations) and walk down the street without being arrested by the "religious police", imprisoned, executed or chained to their rooms for the rest of their lives.

Unfortunately, we as a society have not built up a sensitivity to this kind of radical thinking. They think that because they come over here, and we allow them to practice their religion freely without persecution, they can shove their sharia laws down our throats?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> 1. There will always be radicals, some homegrown.
> 
> 2. I remember one individual of a certain nationality that provoked WWII holocaust survivors
> 
> 3. Thank goodness we live in a civilized society...


1. Of course there will always be ALL kinds of radicals and nothing we can do about the 'homegrown', other than educate/jail them, etc., but certainly should do something about those who have not yet entered the country, as well as those who are already here.

Interesting how many of these 'radicals' don't miss the opportunity to say that their ideas/beliefs are totally supported by their religion & God and even give quotes from their holy text to show & prove to us that they are right and that Canada is wrong, so the question is, why do they come here? We all know the answer I suppose.

2. You mean this person:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernst_Zündel

3. We are indeed very, very lucky to live in this wonderful country & let's keep it this way!


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

It's good. I see that some people's life are going to be affected. And the migration from crooked to authorized consultant will mean that the few lawyer/notaries/government approved multilingual speaking firms will now get flooded by requests. 

If the government approved consulting process is less stringent than becoming a lawyer or notary, then I think it should be ok. But if they are as hard to get, I find it hard to believe that we have enough supply to meet the demand and I doubt that most new immigrants will understand anything explained in English. Seeing that most comes from India and China.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Another thing we should have is the right to deport someone right away if they do a crime no matter what will happen to them at home. We are giving someone a chance to live here and it is not our problem if they screw it up.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

> 2. You mean this person:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernst_Zündel


Thanks for the link TG. I have occasionally wondered what became of Zundel after he was deported to Germany, and now I know!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> 1.
> 
> 2. You mean this person:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernst_Zündel


Yes. 



> 3. We are indeed very, very lucky to live in this wonderful country & let's keep it this way!


Well thank goodness that our courts are not swayed by those that would attempt to change our way of life.
It happened in pre-war Germany as the Nazi' partys (German Socialist Worker's Party) grew in size and power
and appointed (you know who) as their leader, and then he made himself chancellor (similar to our prime minister) after that. From there on, it was all downhill for Germany until they emerged from the war in 1945/46.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Causalien said:


> It's good. I see that some people's life are going to be affected. And the migration from crooked to authorized consultant will mean that the few lawyer/notaries/government approved multilingual speaking firms will now get flooded by requests.
> 
> If the government approved consulting process is less stringent than becoming a lawyer or notary, then I think it should be ok. But if they are as hard to get, I find it hard to believe that we have enough supply to meet the demand and I doubt that most new immigrants will understand anything explained in English. Seeing that most comes from India and China.


Jason Kenny (current immigration lawyer) will (or does already) have a list of approved countries that won't go through as much scrutiny, but from what I've heard, the final decision will be left up to his office..and I would expect, the people that he has empowered working for his office to make those kinds of decisions on countries that are not on the approved
list..like Hungary which "approves" those who want to take advantage of Canada for immigration to Canada.

The Chinese in most cases are not the problem. While there are some "gangs" in BC, they are now considered "home grown"
rather than new immigrants. What CIC wants to stop is boatloads of people (like what happened in BC a year or two ago)
coming to these shores from who knows where and then declaring themselves "refugees" at our doorstep to take advantage
of free housing, free medical, free retraining and free money from Canada.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

Heaven knows I'm no fan of the Conservative Gods presently in power, however, I do agree with Kenney 100 % on clamping down vigorously on these and other immigration scams.

That's what we need more of


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

dogcom said:


> Another thing we should have is the right to deport someone right away if they do a crime no matter what will happen to them at home. We are giving someone a chance to live here and it is not our problem if they screw it up.


I agree, but the problem is the current justice system and the appeal process
which usually takes months and by then the perpretator, (unless incarcerated) disappears. 

After conviction, they should accompany the perpretrator to their place of residence (if any) so they can pack their suitcase and then put them on the plane..but unfortunately there is a lot of legal red tape first..the receiving country has to be willing to accept them on landing and they can always claim they will be killed if they return.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I really don't care what happens to a known criminal who got a good new chance on life here. I also agree the current system needs to be changed so that if you are convicted of a crime or crimes we should be able to save our country from them and our money and send them packing.


----------

